# How do you feel about a new healthy dog food on the market?



## pickydaneowner (May 10, 2011)

Do you have a picky dog? Do you want your loyal companion to live a long healthy, happy life? I certainly don't want my dog eating something that wouldn't be healthy to me. I am in the process of making a true organic dog food, which seems to be hard to find. I will target all types of our tail-wagging friends. I rescued a Great Dane and when they say Dane's are picky; they mean Dane's are picky. Not only have I fallen in love with my dog I want him to have the best life imaginable. One thing that scared me about my companion is that large/giant breed dogs don't have a long life-span. This started my interest in researching healthy dog foods and I have yet find one that has made me completely satisfied that my dog is getting the best quality. My food is made from fresh, all natural, quality products. Not only is it healthy it is enticing to any dog. I am writing this to see the feedback from other dog owners. Will my food be something you are interested in? I will appreciate any questions or feedback you may have.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

personally i prefer raw over any commercial food. it is biologically appropriate, human-grade, and i know exactly what my dog is eating and where it came from. anything else would come in second place compared to those benefits.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll stick to raw.  There's nothing that can duplicate the healthiest and most natural diet for dogs.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

My picky pooch loves his Prey Model Raw diet! He won't touch kibble, really.


----------



## pickydaneowner (May 10, 2011)

I agree completely! Do you make your own? If not what brand do you prefer


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope you have looked at Orijen and Acana dog food because they are human grade made with natural grass fed, antibiotic and hormone free meats, and wild caught fish. This is bar far the best kibble on the market today IMO, and if I fed kibble this is what I would feed.

If you can do better than their product have at it.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

pickydaneowner said:


> I agree completely! Do you make your own? If not what brand do you prefer


i will be switching to PMR in June for the reasons i mentioned above. i will be feeding raw meat, bones, and organs from a variety of animals. i would not consider the diet i will pursue as something i will be "making" since i will just be feeding large chunks of meat as they are sold, with little to no preparation involved.


----------



## pickydaneowner (May 10, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I hope you have looked at Orijen and Acana dog food because they are human grade made with natural grass fed, antibiotic and hormone free meats, and wild caught fish. This is bar far the best kibble on the market today IMO, and if I fed kibble this is what I would feed.
> 
> If you can do better than their product have at it.


yes i agree very good ingredients but with 38% protein this is unhealthy for a large/giant breed dog. too much for their livers and digestive system. also it is 70 bucks for a 30 pound bag don't mind paying that if it worth it but a bit overkill to me


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

pickydaneowner said:


> I agree completely! Do you make your own? If not what brand do you prefer


I don't consider what I feed "made," since I feed whole chunks of meat, bones and organs. 

So this food, I'm curious, is it going to be wet or dry [kibble form]?
Also, several members here have large/giant breed dogs such as danes and feed PMR, which is essentially all protein, if I'm not mistaken. Their dogs thrive on it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you looked into PMR for your dane?? 

Natalie here feeds 5(?) Danes and a husky mix I believe.....she can tell you all about the benefits it has proven to her danes. 

We have been feeding PMR for over a year now, and thats what we'll stick with. I had a picky lab (I know, hard to believe) and she has yet to really turn her nose up to anything raw.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> I don't consider what I feed "made," since I feed whole chunks of meat, bones and organs.
> 
> So this food, I'm curious, is it going to be wet or dry [kibble form]?
> Also, several members here have large/giant breed dogs such as danes and feed PMR, which is essentially all protein, if I'm not mistaken. Their dogs thrive on it.


Just throwing this out there so that the OP understands....

Raw meat is considered much lower protein due to the water content. Kibble is so concentrated & dry that the protein levels are higher.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying that. I didn't know... interesting.


----------



## pickydaneowner (May 10, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> I don't consider what I feed "made," since I feed whole chunks of meat, bones and organs.
> 
> So this food, I'm curious, is it going to be wet or dry [kibble form]?
> Also, several members here have large/giant breed dogs such as danes and feed PMR, which is essentially all protein, if I'm not mistaken. Their dogs thrive on it.


I make a kibble dog food, but do agree with raw dog food. the only thing is my dog doesn't chew on bones enough to keep his teeth and gums healthy(but is getting better as time goes by so I might switch over to a raw diet in the future. Also he is a black Dane which was basically abandoned by the breeder(very sad) so when I got him he was just skin and bones. So I couldn't put weight on him too fast. I am going to look into PMR it seems very popular and because I've done a lot of research and haven't found the website before.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

pickydaneowner said:


> I make a kibble dog food, but do agree with raw dog food. the only thing is my dog doesn't chew on bones enough to keep his teeth and gums healthy(but is getting better as time goes by so I might switch over to a raw diet in the future. Also he is a black Dane which was basically abandoned by the breeder(very sad) so when I got him he was just skin and bones. So I couldn't put weight on him too fast. I am going to look into PMR it seems very popular and because I've done a lot of research and haven't found this before.


So glad to see that you are considering a PMR diet. :becky:
I wanted to let you know that the majority of the teeth cleaning benefits is from the dog actually eating and crunching the raw meaty bone (RMB) when they eat their meal. A RMB is a chicken quarter, pork ribs, whole prey, etc. A raw fed dog doesn't even need to "chew" on bones to have clean teeth and gums. :thumb:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Why wouldn't you consider making a dehydrated diet like Honest Kitchen's Embark or even a ground-raw...

How do I feel about yet another dog food that is not biologically appropriate hitting the market? Well, I'm just saddened.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

As far as picky eaters are concerned, I suggest you read the link below that I wrote up for people to battle this behavioral problem:

Picky Eaters 101 | Prey Model Raw

And I will agree with all the other posters thus far that a prey model raw diet consisting of whole chunks of meat, raw meaty bones and organs from a variety of animals is the best way to feed a dog...heck its the only appropriate way to feed our domesticated carnivores.

I'd love to see a raw diet added to the market and not yet another crap kibble (all kibble is crap BTW) to the market. It would be awesome for a PMR style diet available and affordable for those who don't the added time for prep work. Just food for thought.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> yes i agree very good ingredients but with 38% protein this is unhealthy for a large/giant breed dog. too much for their livers and digestive system


thats a myth thats been debunked long time ago, high protein does not affect kidney/liver unless they are already damaged. 

Just curious, how do you make your own kibble? I've never heard it being done by one person.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't get it....why not just hand your dog the fresh food instead of turning it into a kibble?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RaisingWolves said:


> I don't get it....why not just hand your dog the fresh food instead of turning it into a kibble?


Cause you can't sell the fresh foods at a profit and you can sell kibble?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Cause you can't sell the fresh foods at a profit and you can sell kibble?


But I'm sure they could in some way, they would just need to be filthy rich to out do the marketing of giant kibble companies who are supported by so many other companies, not just food companies, it's all truly disgusting. :| Selling whole foods pre-packaged, like a frozen dinner for dogs (one muscle meat, one organ, one rmb) with a nutritional value stamp on the packaging proving that it is a "complete meal" would be pretty awesome. Someone with a decent amount of time and cash just needs to take the plunge and get this started. >:/


----------

